
Get Rails 3.1beta1 on Heroku - gduplessy
http://gduplessy.com/2011/05/07/get-rails-31beta1-on-heroku.html
======
gduplessy
Just updated it, included a change in session_store.rb that heroku doesn't
like too much.

